# Spintech Exhaust



## BigA10 (May 1, 2009)

I see that alot of people put spintech on their GTO i was wondering if there was any other site other then MarylandSpeed and if it is cheaper then on that site 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

go to Spintech's website. that's where I bought mine from

nothing wrong with Maryland Speed, but anytime I can deal straight with the manufacturer, I do. just makes less chance of something going wrong


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

BigA10 said:


> I see that alot of people put spintech on their GTO i was wondering if there was any other site other then MarylandSpeed and if it is cheaper then on that site
> Any suggestions?


Maryland Speed is a great place to purchase from.I bought the Spintech mufflers and had a custom catback installed.Much cheaper than buying the complete catback.


----------

